# Coffee



## akazoly (Mar 22, 2008)

I shoot this picture in light tent. I think the background is not perfect, but I want to isolate the subject on pure white with pen tool.







I need your opinion about subject colors, is natural ? What exactly I need to improve.

I appreciate any suggestion, I want to learn more doing this..

Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 22, 2008)

IMO, this is a nice clean product shot that could use a little more light on the front of the cup.

(using a logo is a little excessive. the image isn't at reproduction resolution and the logo can be easily retouched out.)


----------



## petey (Mar 22, 2008)

IMO the coffee in the cup is a bit too light. Can we hold the creamer?


----------



## akazoly (Mar 22, 2008)

Is possible to improve the lighting, for example to reduce the much light at top.  I have the RAW file. 

Thanks


----------



## astrostu (Mar 22, 2008)

Is the focus the cup lettering or the coffee itself?  As it is now, my focus is the lettering on the cup, and then I think, "Ah, there must be coffee in the cup;" then I looked up and saw the coffee.  If that's what you're going for, it works for me.

If you want the focus to be on the coffee, then you need more contrast between the liquid and the interior color of the cup.  You also might want to bring the angle to be slightly higher, looking into the cup more.


----------



## akazoly (Mar 22, 2008)

My image has the focus on letters. But anyway is possible to correct my light issue in raw ?


----------



## CanonSnob (May 15, 2008)

the amount of coffee in the cup seems a bit low.


----------



## Alpha (May 17, 2008)

I agree with The Traveler.


----------



## Rhys (May 17, 2008)

How about chucking some beans into the picture - otherwise it looks like any other murky liquid in a mug.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 18, 2008)

petey said:


> IMO the coffee in the cup is a bit too light. Can we hold the creamer?



Exactly my thoughts! How'bout some dark roast coffee alone in the cup?


----------



## Renair (May 18, 2008)

I like it, but I would have tried to shoot it hot with the steam, the coffee looks cold and it doesnt make me want to buy it and since your trying to 'sell' the product it might not work too well.  Technically it looks great.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 18, 2008)

Joining all that was said above - 

I don't like the way the light on the cup 'cuts' it horizontally into two - darker right under the 'Cappuccino'.


----------



## Ben-71 (May 18, 2008)

Also, "lifting it in the air" - placing it on something (smaller in diameter) - would improve the shadow and seperate it better from the background.


----------



## rubbertree (May 18, 2008)

Cut the creamer, fill it up more and use a cup without words.


----------



## nicfargo (May 23, 2008)

First thing I thought when I saw this was "that liquid is either not coffee (hot cocoa) or he must like some coffee with his creamer".  I'm glad to see others with the same enthusiasm for coffee as I have to notice such a thing.


----------



## TheOtherBob (May 24, 2008)

Renair said:


> I like it, but I would have tried to shoot it hot with the steam, the coffee looks cold and it doesnt make me want to buy it and since your trying to 'sell' the product it might not work too well. Technically it looks great.


 
I'm with Renair -- the coffee looks cold, and therefore a bit unappetizing.  But how do you shoot steam?  Short of photoshopping in a little wiggly "steam line," how do you get coffee to look like it's steamy and appetizing? 

(In truth, it's not something I'm likely to try in the near future in any event -- not my sort of photography -- but the question sorta piqued my curiosity. . . and I figured one of you cats would know.)


----------



## Parkerman (May 25, 2008)

TheOtherBob said:


> I'm with Renair -- the coffee looks cold, and therefore a bit unappetizing.  But how do you shoot steam?  Short of photoshopping in a little wiggly "steam line," how do you get coffee to look like it's steamy and appetizing?
> 
> (In truth, it's not something I'm likely to try in the near future in any event -- not my sort of photography -- but the question sorta piqued my curiosity. . . and I figured one of you cats would know.)




Probably would be better to use a black backdrop to capture the steam coming off of it. Gotta make sure its piping hot though.


----------

